# aquarium drilling and custom overflow builder



## clearnet (Jan 16, 2014)

I am sure I am not the first person thinking of doing this, buying a tank from Aqua Inspiration and making it reef ready, but I am not sure who would provide such services and whether or not its worth the hassle of moving the tank around.

I am looking to get a (36"x 20"x20") fitted with a bean animal external overflow at the back, preferably coast to coast to minimize foot print. Any ideas where I could get this work done? or better yet, estimated cost?

thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Never buy new tank and drill it somewhere else. Will driller pay you price of the tank?
order drilled tank. for example Miracles aquarium. Expensive, but good quality:

have a look on this tank from Miracles

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76962

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

100% correct
Go with Miracles for a tank that you really want. 
Most people buy an AI tank because that's all they know


----------



## clearnet (Jan 16, 2014)

Gosh guys, I was afraid you guys would say that...lol

Yeah, I bet miracle tanks are nice, but I actually went in and got a quote for about $850 for a tank 46x24x20, i think that was the dimension. I have seen both the AI and Miracle tanks, and IMO AI tanks are very well made for the price. I also like the fact that they are all ready made.

However, I do agree that having the tank drilled elsewhere is a bad idea. So I guess I will scratch that idea. The waiting time of ordering custom from Miracle is just too long...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A week is too long? Wow?!?!

When I was going to order my tank from Miracles it was $700 but that was for a starfire tank with eurobracing. 

your tank seems to be a custom size, is there a reason why you couldn't go with a 48x24x24? A starfire in that size with no trim is $720 from miracles and they would bang that out fast since it's one of their standard sizes.


----------



## clearnet (Jan 16, 2014)

I wanted to get a shallow tank, so would like it to be around 20" high. 

I believe it was the bean animal external overflow that was expensive, and was told by them it takes 4-6 weeks...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah I totally forgot you wanted an external box.


----------



## mules (Oct 29, 2013)

NAFB is your solution........

Done


----------



## mules (Oct 29, 2013)

Or Primo Reef Acrylics


----------

